# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Rpe, gs9,ht

## mintabe48

Hallo an die Forumsteilnehmer,
ich wurde im Dez. 2015 mit einem zuletzt gemessenen PSA von 22 prostatektomiert. Die Histologie des Präparates sah dann folgendermassen aus: pT3b, pN1, (2/8), L1, V0, Pn1, R1 (Samenblase rechts), GS 4 + 5. Postoperatives PSA nach 10 Wochen 0,16. Schon ziemlich hoch, stieg dann rasch weiter an. Aufgrund nach Monaten noch bestehender Inkontinenz und nach der OP gehabter Heilungsprobleme der Anastomose lehnten die Strahlenärzte eine Bestrahlung der Loge bzw. der Lymphabflusswege ab. Daraufhin erhielt ich ab Juli 16 dann (mit PSA 0,65) eine Hormontherapie mit Pamorelin-3-Monats-Spritze, bis heute. Momentan ist das PSA bei unter 0,02 und das Testosteron bei 0,17 ng/ml (nach vorher 0,03). Was mir sehr zu schaffen macht sind die Hitzewallungen, die alle 35 Minuten sehr heftig kommen und über die letzten Monate - durch Dauer und Häufigkeit - sehr belastend geworden sind. Ich habe viele der hier im Forum angeführten Mittel (einschl. Remifimin, hochdosiertes Salbei etc.) ausprobiert mit nahezu null Erfolg. Was mir etwas Entlastung gebracht hat, waren Vagantin-Tabletten - leider mit heftigen Nebenwirkungen. Die Intensität ist unter Tabletteneinahme etwas gesunken, aber die Intervalle haben sich nicht verlängert. Der Urologe empfiehlt Cyproteronacetat.
Meine Frage dazu an die Forumsteilnehmer, ob dies nicht evtl. kontraproduktiv sein könnte (......"kein Bicalutamid in der Hormontherapie.."). Ist nicht Cyproteronacetat auch ein Antiandrogen wie Bicalutamid oder hat es eine andere Wirkungsweise? Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hierzu Auskunft geben.
Meine zweite Frage betrifft - unter dem Gesichtspunkt des hohen GS von 9 bzw. des postoperativ sehr schnell gestiegenen PSA-Wertes - eine evtl. Unterbrechung der Hormontherapie mit anschließender PSMA-PET-CT, um evtl. befallene Stellen zu lokalisieren und evtl. behandeln zu können. Macht es in meinem Falle Sinn, wenn ja, wann sollte man es machen oder sollte man ohne Unterbrechnung mit der HT fortfahren?
(Verlauf unter mintabe48 in meinem Profil)
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Ratschläge

Thomas

----------


## Georg_

Thomas,

vereinfacht gesagt, die Hormontherapie senkt den PSA Wert aber nicht den PSMA Wert. Ich habe ein PSMA PET/MRT bei einem PSA Wert von 0,09 gemacht und es hat praktisch die gleichen Ergebnisse gezeigt wie das PSMA PET/CT vor der Hormontherapie. Also nach meiner Erfahrung kannst Du ein PSMA PET während der Hormontherapie machen. Die Frage ist nur, was macht man mit den lokalisierten Herden? Der Urologe wird wahrscheinlich sagen, interessant dass man sie sieht, machen Sie weiter Hormontherapie. Ich selbst versuche diese Herde mit CyberKnife Bestrahlung zu bekämpfen, es ist aber schwierig die Ärzte davon zu überzeugen. Sie sehen in der Regel keinen Sinn darin.

Die Hormontherapie solltest Du bei Gleason 9 ohne Unterbrechung weitermachen. Die Herde könnte man auch unter Hormontherapie bestrahlen, vielleicht sogar besser. 

Um die Nebenwirkungen zu reduzieren, würde ich das Medikament wechseln. Statt Pamorelin(Wirkstoff: Triptorelin) könnte man Degarelix nehmen, aber das kennen viele Urologen aber nicht. Oder aber ein anderer Wirkstoff z.B.: Enantone®, Trenantone®, Eligard® (Wirkstoff: Leuprorelinacetat), Zoladex® (Goserelinacetat), Decapeptyl®, Profact®, Metrelef®, Suprecor®, Suprefact® (Buserelin). (Dies ist aus dem "Ersten Rat" zitiert, siehe gelber Link oben)

Um die Stimmung zu verbessern vielleicht diese Studie . Dort starben nur 2,3% der Patienten mit höherem Risiko nach Operation und ohne Bestrahlung innerhalb von zehn Jahren nach der OP wenn sie nach der Operation zwei Jahre Hormontherapie machten. Also Deine Aussichten sind nicht so schlecht.

Georg

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo Georg, 
danke für deine Informationen und deine Einschätzung. Ich werde als erstes dann versuchen die Nebenwirkungen mittels eines anderen Wirkstoffes/Präparates evtl. zu minimieren. Vielleicht bringt dies mich weiter - durch die vielen Hitzewallungen leidet natürlich auch die ansonsten mal gut gewesene Resilienz. 
Später werde ich auch versuchen eine PSMA-PET-CT zu bekommen - die von dir angeschnittene Antwort habe ich bei meinem Urologen schon mal im Vorfeld ganz zu Anfang gehört.
Weiter hab Dank für die Übermittlung der Studie - ist doch dann nicht alles nur negativ.

----------


## HGROES

Moin Thomas,

seit ich Estradiol-Pflaster nehme habe ich nur noch selten Hitzewallungen.

Horst Günter

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo Horst Günter,
danke auch für deinen Rat; hoffe daß mir das Pflaster oder ein Wechsel des Präparates weiterhelfen wird.

Thomas

----------


## Georg_

Thomas,

LowRoad verwendet wohl auch diese Pflaster und hatte im Forum darüber berichtet: Estradiol-Pflaster

Georg

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo Georg,
danke für den Link. Für mich hochinteressantes Thema, kümmere mich drum.

Thomas

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Horst Günter,
> danke auch für deinen Rat; hoffe daß mir das Pflaster oder ein Wechsel des Präparates weiterhelfen wird.
> 
> Thomas


Das Wechseln des Präparates dürfte kaum was bringen.
Die Probleme entstehen durch das fehlende Testosteron, entstehen auch bei Orchiektomie (Hodenentfernung)
Bei uns Männern hängen unsere weiblichen Hormone von der Testosteronerzeugung ab und die gehen mit dem Kastratniveau des Testosterons auch in den Keller.
Der Effekt ist wie bei den Frauen im Klimakterium.
Auch da spüren es die Frauen unterschiedlich stark.
Ich habe vor 15 Jahren in dem reichlichen Jahr sehr gelitten, manche merken fast nichts.
Erleichterung kann nach meinem Wissen nur ein Anheben des weiblichen Hormonspiegels bringen.
Ludwig

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo Ludwig,
danke für deine Info. Dann wäre wohl Estradiol das Mittel der Wahl. Warum aber empfiehlt der Urologe Cyproteronacetat/Androcur?  (s. meinen Eingangsbeitrag) 
Ich würde mir das am wenigsten belastende (oder "schadende") Mittel natürlich gerne aussuchen, da ich ja anscheindend immer dabei bin wenn es um Nebenwirkungen bzw. Nachwirkungen von Maßnahmen geht. (Infektion nach Biopsie, Schwierigkeiten mit Anastomose, Inkontinenz und Hitzewallungen)
Thomas

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Thomas, die in den letzten 15-20 Jahre eingesetzten Antiandrogene Flutamid (Proscar) und Casodex (Bicalutamid) sind nichtsteroidale Antiandrogene.
Sie habe keine hormonelle Wirkung.
Anders das viel ältere Androcur (Cyproteronacetat).
Es ist ein synthetisches Progesteronderivat und damit ein steroidales - also hormonell wirkendes - Antiandrogen.
Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ludwig,



> in den letzten 15-20 Jahre eingesetzten Antiandrogene Flutamid (Proscar)


hier hast Du wohl Flutamid mit Finasterid verwechselt. Kann passieren nach so langer Zeit.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Androcur (Cyproteronacetat) wird im Ersten Rat nicht erwähnt und ist daher für Forumsmitglieder nicht indiziert  :L&auml;cheln: 

Die S3 Leitlinie erwähnt Cyproteronacetat u.a. in Tabelle 15 als Mittel gegen Hitzewallungen während einer Hormontherapie und hat dazu folgenden Text:



> *Hitzewallungen* 
> Hitzewallungen sind die häufigste Nebenwirkung der Kastration, können den Patienten z. T. extrem belasten und die Lebensqualität entsprechend mindern. Zur Behandlung von Hitzewallungen gibt es mehrere Optionen. Cyproteronacetat soll in einer Dosierung von 50 mg 2 x 1 Tbl. oder 300 mg i.m. alle zwei Wochen verabreicht werden.


Georg

----------


## LudwigS

Danke Ralf, wenn wir dich nicht hätten  :L&auml;cheln: 
Flutamid ist schon richtig, hatte ich als Antiandrogen ja selbst vor 15 Jahren.
Allerdings hat das nicht den Handelsnamen Proscar, sondern z.B.Flumid, Fugarel, Prostica.
Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Ludwig,

hattest Du damals Flutamid nicht zur Unterstützung der Brachytherapie eingesetzt? Und anstatt Proscar bevorzugst Du doch eher Avodart? Ist das richtig so?

Gruß Harald

----------


## LudwigS

Das wesentlich preiswertere Antiandrogen Flutamid gegenüber Casodex hatte ich während der Dreifachen Hormonblockade vom Sommer 2001 bis Herbst 2002.
Den preiswerteren 5AR-Hemmer Proscar gegenüber dem teueren Avodart hatte ich anfänglich auch während der Dreifachen Hormonblockade.
Irgendwann habe ich den Urologen zu Avodart bewegen können.
Für die Brachy 2006 hatte das den Vorteil, dass die Größe der Prostata im brachyfreundlichen Bereich gehalten wurde.
Seitdem nehme ich Avodart, um die Prostata in pullerfreundlicher Größe zu halten und erfreue mich zusätzlich des hohen Testosterons von ca. 9 ng/ml durch diese Pille.
Vor Therapiebeginn vor 16 Jahren lag mein Testosteron bei 3,6 ng/ml.
Ludwig

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das wesentlich preiswertere Antiandrogen Flutamid gegenüber Casodex hatte ich während der Dreifachen Hormonblockade vom Sommer 2001 bis Herbst 2002.
> Den preiswerteren 5AR-Hemmer Proscar gegenüber dem teueren Avodart hatte ich anfänglich auch während der Dreifachen Hormonblockade.
> Irgendwann habe ich den Urologen zu Avodart bewegen können.
> Für die Brachy 2006 hatte das den Vorteil, dass die Größe der Prostata im brachyfreundlichen Bereich gehalten wurde.
> Seitdem nehme ich Avodart, um die Prostata in pullerfreundlicher Größe zu halten und erfreue mich zusätzlich des hohen Testosterons von ca. 9 ng/ml durch diese Pille.
> Vor Therapiebeginn vor 16 Jahren lag mein Testosteron bei 3,6 ng/ml.
> Ludwig


Lieber, geschätzter Ludwig,

zur Nachahmung für die um Testosteronerhöhung bemühten Patienten empfohlen. Bleibt denn aber dabei die Libido nicht auf Sparflamme reduziert? Ich habe damals nach DHB und nach IGRT auf Proscar bzw. Avodart bis zum heutigen Tage lieber verzichtet.

Gruß Harald

----------


## LudwigS

Nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden überwiegen die Vorteile die Nachteile. Wenn der Kopf die richtigen Signale sendet, kommt das auch im Schritt an.
Und 40 kg ins Obergeschoss zu tragen, 2x nacheinander locker hoch zu joggen oder 3km am Stück in 2 Std. zu schwimmen ist für mich mit 72 auch ein Wert.
Ludwig

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte heute mal wieder eine Frage an das Forum:
Meine nächste 3-Monatsspritze Pamorelin wäre am 17.7.2018 fälllig. Da mein Urologe ab übermorgen in Urlaub ist, würde er mir gerne die Spritze morgen,
04.07.2018 verabreichen, also 13 Tage früher. Hat jemand von Euch Kenntnis darüber, ob dies anzuraten ist?? 
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Eure Antworten.

Thomas

----------


## Georg_

Da die Wirkung der Spritze mehrere Monate über den letzten 3-Monatszeitraum hinaus anhält, ist es überhaupt kein Problem, die Spritze nach dem Urlaub des Urologen zu planen. Es sei denn, er geht 9 Monate in Urlaub.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

2 Wochen vorher ist kein Problem, die Sicherheitsreserve beim Dreimonatspräparat sind etwa 3 Wochen (keine Monate), sonst steigt das LH wieder an
und ein Flare-up ist wieder möglich

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte mich daran orientiert, wie lange es dauert, bis das Testosteron den Kastrationsbereich wieder verlässt. Das sind, abhängig von der Dauer der ADT und dem Alter des Patienten durchaus bis zu 9 Monate oder länger. 

Kleine Flare-ups werden oft bei einer neuen 3-Monatsspritze beobachtet. Das soll ein Argument für Degarelix sein, heißt es.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

2 Wochen vorher ist besser als 2 Wochen später wie geplant! Besonders zu Beginn einer ADT kann es, bei erneuter Injektion des GnRH Analogons (Depotspritze), in seltenen Fällen zu vorübergehenden Testosteron Flares/Breakthroughs kommen, und die wären sehr schädlich (*Morote 2007*).

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo zusammen,
einen herzlichen Dank an Georg, Urologe und Low Road für die Informationen und Einschätzungen zu meiner Frage. Werde mir heute dann die etwas vorgezogene 3-Monats-Spritze abholen.
Danke nochmals und euch allen eine gute Zeit,

Thomas

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo zusammen,
meine Therapie mit Pamorelin lief ja eine ganz Zeit vom PSA her ganz gut (meist <0,03). Seit Januar dieses Jahres ist der PSA am steigen:
Jan 2019 : 0,08
Apr 2019 : 0,24
July2019 : 1,10
daraufhin am 31.07.2019 PSMA PETCT in Homburg mit folg. Ergebnis:
1. Mehrere teils vergrößerte intensiv PSMApos. (SUVpeak bis 35,8 links) Lymphknotenmetastasen beidseits iliakal.
2. ca. 1,6 x 2,4 cm großer intensiv PSMApos. (SUVpeak 24,5) Lymphknoten perirektal/retrovesikal, eine LK-Metastase entsprechend.
3. Retrosternale Struma links bei Z. n. Hemithyreoidektomie rechts (benigne) mit kernigem fokalem Uptake (SUVpeak 7,1) im linken Lappen. DD Malignom nicht auszuschließen, weitere Abklärung empfohlen.
Der Urologe empfiehlt keine Op, keine Bestrahlung, .."da perirektal bzw. retrovesikal", könnte in diesem Fall gravierende Nebenwirkungen haben ohne Erfolgsgarantie.
Strahlenarzt ist der gleichen Ansicht.
Ich habe jetzt ab morgen 4 Bestrahlungen der Brustdrüsen, anschließend Einnahme von Bicalutamid.
Würde mich freuen, Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen dazu zu hören.
Thomas

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Thomas,
Bin Leidensgenosse mit den starken Hitzewallungen. Mein Uro hatte mir dagegen auch Cyproteronacetat gegeben. Nachdem ich aber zu Hause den Beipackzettel gelesen hatte, hatte ich keine Lust mehr, mir zusätzlich zur Depotspritze (Leupro Sandoz) noch ein Antiandrogenmedikament reinzuziehen. Vom Bicalutamid 150 hatte ich unter anderem fiese Ekzeme an den Beinen bekommen. Ich habe beschlossen, mich einfach an die Hitzewallungen zu gewöhnen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Brustdrüsenbestrahlungen hatte ich ja letztes Jahr auch bekommen. Die haben bei mir ein Kribbeln und leichte Spannungsgefühle im Brustbereich verursacht. So ein ähnliches Gefühl wie leichter Sonnenbrand. Das fand ich harmlos. Das Bicalutamid 150 hatte ich ja über mehrere Monate genommen. Die Hauptnebenwirkung war bei mir eine hohe Empfindlichkeit der Brustwarzen und des -Bereichs. Und, wie gesagt, zunehmende Hautprobleme. Aber immerhin ist meine Brust (oder muss ich jetzt Brüste sagen?) nur wenig größer geworden und sieht auch noch nicht weiblich aus. Also hatte diese Brustbestrahlung wohl auch was gebracht.

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo lutzi,
vielen Dank für deine Informationen bzgl. Brustbestrahlung und Bicalutamid.
Ich hatte heute meine erste (von 4) Brustbestrahlungen - mal sehen wie es wird.
Bicalutamid habe ich die Stärke von 50 mg, da ich ja noch die Pamorelinspritze habe,  die aber nicht mehr wirkt, s. Beitrag No. 24. Da ich ja momentan ja gar keine andere Möglichkeit habe, muß ich mich darauf verlassen (dass es einen Abfall bringt)
Ich hatte ursprünglich ja "gehofft", daß es eine Oligometastasierung wäre, die gut behandelbar wäre mit OP oder Strahlen. Pustekuchen..., s. ebenfalls Beitrag 24.
Thomas

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo zusammen,
Tja, hatte gestern, nach 3 Monaten, wieder Blutuntersuchung. Der PSA ist jetzt bei 2,55 angekommen, ist also sehr flott unterwegs. Nach Brustbestrahlung nehme ich jetzt seit 25.08.19 zusätzlich zu der Pamorelin-Spritze tägl. 50 mg Bicalutamid mit der Hoffnung, den PSA - Werte zu drücken. Fürs Erste ist er aber seit dem 07.10.19 von 1,10 auf jetzt 2,55 gestiegen - unter Bicalutamid in den letzten 6 Wochen.
Nochmal die letzten Daten: (Verlauf im Profil)
PSA 10.1.19   0,08
PSA 08.05.19  0,24
PSA 23.08.19  1,75 (Hausarzt, ging aber immer konform mit Messung Uro)
      (Beginn Bica 25.08.19)
PSA 07.10. 19  2,55 (VZ gegenüber 15.07. = 45 Tg)
                            (VZ gegenüber 23.08. = 83 Tg)
                              Beginn Bic)

Vielleicht ist jemand im Forum der evtl. Aukunft geben kann über mögl. Zeitverlauf Bicalutamid, hat evtl. Erfahrung ob der PSA Wert noch sinken kann oder ob man evtl. mit stetiger Steigerung rechnen muss?
Danke für die Mühe und
liebe Grüße
Thomas

----------


## Georg_

Thomas,

so wie es aussieht, bist Du resistent gegen Pamorelin geworden. Jetzt Bicalutamid zu ergänzen ist "old school". Lass Dir statt dessen Abirateron oder Enzalutamid zusätzlich verschreiben, diese wirken erheblich besser.

Ansonsten frag Prof. Ezziddin in Homburg/Saar, ob er bereit ist, Deine Lymphknotenmetastasen mit Lu177 zu behandeln. Sag, Chemo würdest Du nicht vertragen.

Georg

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo Georg,
danke für deine Einschätzung. Werde nach seinem Urlaub mit dem Urologen sprechen - die Lu 177 wollte ich mir evtl. noch etwas aufbewahren, wäre ja gut wenn der PSA mit einer Hormontherapie noch eine Zeitlang in Schach gehalten werden könnte. 
Gruß
Thomas

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo zusammen,
ja, nachdem ich feststellen musste, daß Bicalutamid überhaupt nicht gewirkt hat (PSA 3,04 vom 02.12.2019 auf 4,98 am 09.01.01.2020) nehme ich jetzt, seit 14.01.2020 Zytiga und Prednisolon, in der Hoffnung, daß dieses jetzt doch wirken möge. (@Georg: du hattest recht mit deiner Empfehlung von Oktober!)
Nach der TUR-B vom 11.11.2019 aufgrund Makrohämaturie (Prostatakrebs-Ableger in der Blase), hatte ich am 22.1.2020 in der Klinik eine Blasenspülung. hier wurde dann "nebenbei" der PSA bestimmt: 6,60 ng/ml (von 4,98 auf 6,60 innerhalb von 13 Tagen!) Könnte dies ein flare-up sein oder dauert der Wirkungseintritt bei Zytiga doch etwas länger??
Die Makrohämaturie sollte lt. Klinik noch etwas beobachtet werden bevor man evtl. eine erneute TUR-B mit Verödung der Blutungsquelle (PCA-Metastase) macht.

Viele Grüße
Thomas

----------


## Georg_

Es dauert länger, bis Zytiga wirkt. Dies muss erstmal den Testosteronwert senken und in Folge dessen den PSA Wert. Zytiga senkt den Testosteronwert nicht innerhalb von 13 Tagen. Letztlich gibt es jetzt zu Zytiga keine sinnvolle Alternative, also musst Du abwarten. Normalerweise wirkt das sehr gut. Vierzehn Tage nach dem Beginn der Therapie mit Zytiga hätte kein Urologe den PSA Wert bestimmt. Also vergiss den Wert, wenn möglich.

----------


## mintabe48

Hallo Georg,
danke für deine Antwort! Beruhigt mich doch in der momentanen Situation.PSA wurde zusammen mit Hb und anderen Werten wegen der Makrohämaturie bestimmt-hätte ich sonst noch nicht machen lassen.
Gruss
Thomas

----------

